# Male koi betta X red dragon female



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Aloha everyone, I’m excited to get this going.

male and female shows a lot of attention towards each other and I think they are ready.

























this photo was taken 2 days ago









Female

















I currently put them together last night. Put male in a tank first for about 15mins then put the female in the tank with a plastic sleeve to protect her. They seem really interested in each other.

Woke up early this morning to check on them before I head out to work. Male betta had build a nice size bubble nest already. And female is just staring at him waiting to come out of the sleeve to check out his nest. I will post pics of the nest when I get home and try get some action photos too. Will keep y’all updated 🤙🏼


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Looking forward to watching this spawn 🤘🏻


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Rudeboy706 said:


> Aloha everyone, I’m excited to get this going.
> 
> male and female shows a lot of attention towards each other and I think they are ready.
> View attachment 1022079
> ...


Was the fry successful? I was thinking about breeding the same kind of pair.


----------

